
Microsoft and Apple Double Down - dwaxe
https://stratechery.com/2016/microsoft-and-apple-double-down/
======
NEDM64
Yeah, tell that to the 10s of thousands of engineers that Microsoft just laid
off.

While Apple is building offices in India.

------
zepto
I feel sad about this post because Ben Thompon usually has good analysis that
is defensible even if you don't agree with him, but his statement that
Microsoft upstaged Apple by purchasing linked-in is ridiculous and trollish
enough to make me wary of investing attention in the rest of his thinking.

